# Pulling out the DIY CO2 at night!



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

As the title states, I pull out the DIY CO2 before lights out in the tank, otherwise, I find it dropping the PH like crazy! I was wondering, I pull it out of the tank and usually the leave it above the hood and put it back in the next morning, is there ANY harm at all leaving it out like that? My friend was saying that it'll pump the CO2 in my room.. and i'm more like  ehh.. CO2 is everywhere anyways! LOL! Anyways, I'm curious if there's any harm to myself if I leave it out!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

There should be no harm...its only a little bit of co2...i always do that


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) it's only a 2litre bottle, but I wanna make sure i'm not putting the wifey/gf, or my pets in danger! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Nah, if it was a carbon monoxide that might be scary enough to worry about, but it's such a low concentration that it would matter. Reality is that there is a low airflow through door jams or windows.

And like you said, CO2 is everywhere, and btw you're exhales are about 4% Co2, that's more than the bottle will produce overnight I would think.

I just add air at night, I leave the Co2 in. I don't notice any difference from pulling the DIY Co2 out, I think that's primarily for pressurized tanks at higher volumes. That way I avoid the PH fluctuations.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

It should be harmless. However, as effox said, it's easier to run a timer with a pump and airstone once lights are out.


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

You'll be fine.. The amount of CO2 is super low. My wife worked in a yeast lab years ago and they had that stuff brewing all the time! No problems.

Why don't you just leave it in your tank at night and just have an airstone run opposite to your lights? You can then have it on timer and not worry about tending to the tank everyday.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

humm... good idea!! LOL~ Never thought of that!
Well, all i do is stick the airline tubing right back into that fluval 3 plus inside, it's next to the surface so I don't have trouble plugging in!


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

ditto on harmless. The amount produced will have an insignificant effect on any air composition. Unless you live in a tiny, one gallon tank that is sealed on all sides.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) Thanks again everyone!


----------

